# Solved: GD2.dll problem



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all.

I am trying to get a prog working that requires GDlib2 (their term) to be activated. I think they are talking about GD2.dll. Am I right?

I am using wamp5 on the computer at home as a test site.

The problem I am having is that I don't seem to be able to call GD2. I have uncommented extension=php_gd2.dll in php.ini and checked the php/ext folder to make sure that GD2.dll is in there. It is. I have turned Apache off a couple of times, and shut down the computer and restarted to no avail. Gd2 still is not showing up in phpmyadmin.

Also, when it is called upon to sclice an image, the actions freeze.

What am I doing wrong.

Thanks all.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Found the problem.

Thought that the php.ini file in c:windows was the file governing php's actions. Whereas it was in the php.ini file in apache. It works.

Only took me about 6 hours to figure that one out. If only I had taken better notice of the path in phpinfo() earlier.


----------

